# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  زمین شناسی☘🌎

## Sanjana.Slri

*داوطلبان درمواجه بازمین خوندن نزدن زدن سه دسته ان
1_لب مرزی بین۳۰۰۰تا۴۰۰۰ مسلما یه زمین ۵۰به جای زمین صفر باعث میشه داروپردیس حداقل بیاره(صرف علاقه)
2_زیست وشیمی متوسط روبه پایین زمین متوسط کمک(توکنکورآسون)
3_علاقمندان به دارو
.
راه کار دسته او۲ باتوجه به زمانایی که میخواین بذارین ودرصدی که کسب کنین( ۳۰_۴۰درصدی)
این چنتافصل وصفحه هااولویت صددرصدنیست ولی به نسبت کل فصل تست خیزتر راحت ترجمع میشه
.
اولویت فصل۱_۳_۶
فصل۱
ص۱۰کهکشان راه شیری (نیم نگاه)/ص۱۱زمین مرکزی(نیم نگاه)
قوانین کپلر*مهم مخصوصارابطه قانون دوم
حرکات زمین(نیم نگاه)_شکل ص ۱۳مدارها وزاویه هاتشکیل سایه
ص۱۴(نیم نگاه)ترتیب کلی ن خیلی جزئی
یادآوری ص۱۵تست خیز*ترتیب وقایع
ص۱۷جدول خوبیه تست حتمی خوندن یانخوندنش به خودتون واگذارمیکنم
ص۱۸ مراحل×شکل مرتبط چرخه__خیلی ریز نشو
________
فصل۳
ص۴۳ فرمول آبدهی Q=AV
ص ۴۴آبدهی فکرکنیدتحلیل دوتاشکل
ص۴۶باتلاق چی به چیه
ص۴۷آبخوان*خیلی مهم تست خیز
ص ۴۸توضیحات زیادداره ازهرقسمت ممکنه بیادولی این جمله تست خیزتره
غلظت نمک حل شده رابطه عکس باسرعت نفوذاب ورابطه مستقیم بادما ومسافت طی شده
فرمول سختی آب(پیوندباشیمی)TH:2/5Ca+4/1Mg
ص ۴۹بیلان نگاه کلی وفرمولI_o=◇s
ص۵۳خوندنش واگذاربه خودتون شکل کلی یه نگاهی بکن خیلی ریزنشو+توضیحات
ص۵۶ فرسایش آب
_______________
فصل۶
ص۹۱جدول وشکل وتوصیحات کلی کامل یادبگیر
ص۹۳امواج لرزه ای وشکل ها (نیم نگاه)
ص۹۴تفاوت شدت بزرگی *این جمله مهم:باافزایش یک واحدبزرگی دامنه ۱۰برابرانرژی۳۱/۶برابر
ص۹۶پیش نشانگرزمین لرزه ۵موردویباربببین
ص۹۹_۱۰۰آتشفشان اینا__کامل یادبگیر
اینم واگذارب خودتون فوایدآتشفشان آسونه یه نیم نگاهی چیزی
______
این سه تافصل اولویت بودن بقیه هم مهمه ولی خب منوط به زمانی که میخواین بذارین اهمیت وتوجهتون این صفحه های مهم بخونین +تست های سراسری اخیراول هرفصل کتاب خیلی سبز(اگه حوصلتون کشید)
_____
فصل۲
ص۱۸ شکل دردصدهافرمول عمومی
ص۳۰انواع کانسنگ ها*تست خیز
ص۳۶ زغال سنگ(نیم نگاه)
__________
فصل۴
ص۶۱شکل جدول انواع تنش قیافه اینا
ص۶۲رفتارانواع مواددربرابرتنش*مهم_تاتسلط کامل
ص۶۳_۶۴ ....مکان مناسب براای احداث چیزا خوندنشون به خودتون واگذارمیکنم ولی درکل یه نظرحلاله خب(:آسونه تستاشون زیادنمیپیچونه
______
ف۷
ص۱۰۷شکل وجدول_نگاه کن وسعی کن مسلط بشی
ص۱۱۴ آتشفشان اینا
_____
فصل ۵
اولویت آخرحفظی زیاد
____
ایناص های مهمترقسمت های مهمتروتست خیزتره وازهرجایی احتمال طرح سوال هست ولی مسلمااینا برا حداقل درصدکفایت میکنه
_____
دسته سوم
تسلط کتاب درسی(خلاصه های مهروماه کمک میکنه)+تست های سراسری خیلی سبز
ی سری چارت های عمومی وتقسیم بندی برای خوندن
_______
فصل۱:ص۹تاتکوین زمین/تکوین زمین تااقیانوس ها/اقیانوس ها+کادرآبی ها/مرور
.
فصل۲:ص۲۴تاقبل اکتشاف معدن/اکتشاف معدن تاکانی ها/شوخت فسیلی/کادرآبی +پوششی/مرور
.
ف۳:اول فصل تاانتهای ترکیبات آب زیرزمینی/تجدپذیری آب تاقبل منابع خاک/منابع خاک/فرسایش اب+کادر آبی/مرور
.
مرور(۱)فصل ۱تا۳
.
ف۴:اول فصل تاانتهای مکان مناسب برای سازه های دریایی/پایداری سازه ها تاقبل ازکاربردمصالح/کاربردمصالح +کادرآبی ها/مرور
.
ف۵:اول فصل تاقبل ازبیماری زمین زاد/بیماری های زمین زاد*/غبارهاوآتشفشان+کادرآبی/مرور
.
مرور(۲)فصل ۱_۵
.
ف۶:ازاول فصل تاانتهای بزرگی زمین لرزه/پیش بینی زمین لرزه تاقبل ازآتشفشان/اتشفشان+فواید/کادرابی+مرور
.
ف۷:اراول فصل تاانتهای پهنه زمین شناسی/منابع معدنی تاانتهای گسل ها/زمین گردشگری +آتشفشان/کادرآبی+مرور
.
مرور(۳)فصل۱_۷
____
☘🌎*

----------


## mh81

عالی بود


فقط یه سوال
تاچندسال پیش میگفتن هرکی زمین در حد۳۰اینا بزنه کافیه و تراز خیلی خوبی میده(چون اونموقع خیلیا زمین نمیزدن)

ولی یکی دوساله تعداد بیشتری از داوطلبا زمین میخونن و به فکر مینیمم۳۰ زدن زمین هستن(امسال مورد کم ندیدم که حتی دارو جزو اهدافش نیست ولی میخواد زمین درحد۳۰ بزنه)



حالا با این تفاسیر بنظرتون  باز هم تو کنکور امسال درصد ۳۰ ارزش و ترازدهیش به اندازه سالای قبله یا ما اگه از زمین شناسی انتظار تاثیر گذاری زیاد روی رتبه داریم باید بالاتر بزنیم؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mh81


عالی بود


فقط یه سوال
تاچندسال پیش میگفتن هرکی زمین در حد۳۰اینا بزنه کافیه و تراز خیلی خوبی میده(چون اونموقع خیلیا زمین نمیزدن)

ولی یکی دوساله تعداد بیشتری از داوطلبا زمین میخونن و به فکر مینیمم۳۰ زدن زمین هستن(امسال مورد کم ندیدم که حتی دارو جزو اهدافش نیست ولی میخواد زمین درحد۳۰ بزنه)



حالا با این تفاسیر بنظرتون  باز هم تو کنکور امسال درصد ۳۰ ارزش و ترازدهیش به اندازه سالای قبله یا ما اگه از زمین شناسی انتظار تاثیر گذاری زیاد روی رتبه داریم باید بالاتر بزنیم؟


درکل یه درصدوصفرزدن کلاچیزخوبی نیس 
حتی شده چنتاسوال 
درصد۳۰_۴۰یعنی یه چیزی بین ۷_۱۰تست درست
که خب آره نرماله منم گفتم هرکی بخونه  ی سری سرفصلا
میتونه بزنه 
ولی بیشترزدنش وابسته به خودت هدفته وشرایطت سرکنکور*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*ولی خب تاثیروترازدهیش وابسته به سختی وآسون اون سال کنکور وزیست وشیمی هم موثر
_
این کارنامه مال کنکور۹۸وتاثیرزمین*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*واینم کنکور۹۹
وتاثیرزمین*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*وایناکارنامه های کنکور۱۴۰۰
نمیشه یه نسخه بپیچی وبگی چقدموثرولی بدون شک توهررنج رتبه ای مینیمم ۳۰درصدزدن رتبه زیرگروه ۱و۲توروجابه جامیکنه
...*

----------


## nazanin0_0

سلام بنظرتون کسی که اصلا زمین نخونده و الان هم خیلی عقب مونده و جای خوبی قرار نداره کار درستیه زمین بخونه؟؟؟؟
و این که اگه داروسازی نخواد باز توی کنکورش موثره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nazanin0_0


سلام بنظرتون کسی که اصلا زمین نخونده و الان هم خیلی عقب مونده و جای خوبی قرار نداره کار درستیه زمین بخونه؟؟؟؟
و این که اگه داروسازی نخواد باز توی کنکورش موثره ؟؟؟؟


سلام عزیزم

اگه نظرشخصی منوبخوای من باشم اینکارونمیکنم به حال تو این زمان باقی مونده مبحث اولویت اول توهردرس بعدشم برآیندتوکنکور منم اول تاپیک گفتم یه حداقل زیست شیمی بایدبزنی 
وخب باتوجه به اینکه دارونمیخوای اونقدی ضرورتی نداره .
به هرحال بازم صلاح خودت ووضعیت خودته که تادوماه آتی چی پیش بیادوچجوری بخونی*

----------


## serenity

سلام
من تا حالا زمین رو نخوندم -_- و امروز بین حرف های مشاورم متوجه شدم مثل اینکه قرار نیست زمین رو بزاره تو برنامه اصلا
میگه تاثیری نداره  :Yahoo (21):  و حالا من نمیدونم خودم جدا از برنامه بخونمش یا نه -_-

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط serenity


سلام
من تا حالا زمین رو نخوندم -_- و امروز بین حرف های مشاورم متوجه شدم مثل اینکه قرار نیست زمین رو بزاره تو برنامه اصلا
میگه تاثیری نداره  و حالا من نمیدونم خودم جدا از برنامه بخونمش یا نه -_-


سلام عزیزم من هیچ وقت خودموتواون جایگاهی نمیبینم که نسخه بپیچم وبگم بخون اقتضای خودت وشرایطت وتصمیم خودته
اگه صلاح مشاورتون اینه که نخونین ودلیل پشتشه پافشاری نکنین
...*

----------


## serenity

> *
> سلام عزیزم من هیچ وقت خودموتواون جایگاهی نمیبینم که نسخه بپیچم وبگم بخون اقتضای خودت وشرایطت وتصمیم خودته
> اگه صلاح مشاورتون اینه که نخونین ودلیل پشتشه پافشاری نکنین
> ...*


بله درسته 
به هر حال ممنونم که جواب دادی (:

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط serenity


بله درسته 
به هر حال ممنونم که جواب دادی (:


موفق باشی🧡
ی نظرحلاله خب(:*

----------


## nazanin0_0

> *
> سلام عزیزم
> 
> اگه نظرشخصی منوبخوای من باشم اینکارونمیکنم به حال تو این زمان باقی مونده مبحث اولویت اول توهردرس بعدشم برآیندتوکنکور منم اول تاپیک گفتم یه حداقل زیست شیمی بایدبزنی 
> وخب باتوجه به اینکه دارونمیخوای اونقدی ضرورتی نداره .
> به هرحال بازم صلاح خودت ووضعیت خودته که تادوماه آتی چی پیش بیادوچجوری بخونی*


خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییتون

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*Up☘🌎*

----------


## بهار99

من تا حالا زمین نخوندم اگه بخوام 20 بزنم کدوم فصل ها راحت ترن؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*۱و۴ ازبقیه بهترن...به شخصه*
من خودم زمین شناسی جیبی مهروماه میخونم
چیزی ب شدت خفنیه
اگه تایم نداری کتاب درسی هم کفایت میکنه
یاهمایش زمین اقای چلاجورم پیشنهادمیشه

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*فبها..*

----------

